# US pea aphid sources



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm having trouble finding these to experiment with. Does anyone have a source in the US?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Pea Aphids (A. pisum), Live Specimen LM00376|Nasco


Buy Pea Aphids (A. pisum), Live Specimen, LM00376 at Nasco. You will find a unique blend of products for Arts & Crafts, Education, Healthcare, Agriculture, and more!




www.enasco.com


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Great, have you purchased from them before?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

No. I have only collected pea aphids from my pea plants in the garden.


----------

